# Is MasterCraft made by MTD?



## wallus4567

Hi folks. I want to sell a MasterCraft snowblower but I'm having a hard time finding the year from the model #. It's a MasterCraft 30" Snow King with a Tecumseh 10hp engine. I've tried searching both the model and manufacturer numbers but get no info. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Cardo111

Attached has been my go to article regarding who makes what written by Paul of movingsnow.com. He does not seem to have this brand listed. It must be at least 8 or 9 years old with a Tecumseh engine. This is a tough one.

2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com


----------



## sscotsman

Older thread here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/21042-mastercraft-snowblower.html

It's an older MTD Canada-only nameplate, sold through Canadian Tire stores.
Probably a brand name invented specifically for Canadian Tire.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF wallus4567

Canadian blowers are always difficult to find out info on. Don't know why it's that way but in the past it's a real pain. If you post the numbers off the engine and it's the original engine we can likely get within a year or two.


----------

